# alkesz



## Zsanna

Sziasztok!
Nemrég szembesültem ezzel a szóval - alkesz - először és ugyan a jelentését megtaláltam (részeges), de nem tudom, hogy ez szlengnek számít-e, illetve milyen eredetű vagy stílusrétegű szó. 

Előre is köszi a meglátásaitokat.


----------



## francisgranada

Soha se hallottam az _alkesz _szót ... 

Első "ránézésre" szlengnek számít, szerintem. Ami az eredetét illeti, az _*alk*ohol _jut eszembe ...


----------



## AndrasBP

Budapesten az "alkesz" viszonylag ismert szlengszó. 
Egyértelműen az "alkoholista" rövidítése, bár az "-esz" végződésre más példa most nem jut az eszembe.


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> ... az "-esz" végződésre más példa most nem jut az eszembe.


A szlovákban létezik "pijál*esz*". Cigány eredetű szleng szórol van szó, kb. italozással összefüggő mulatságot, mulatozást jelent. Tudtommal a magyarban nem használatos, de nem vagyok benne biztos.


----------



## Zsanna

Köszi mindkettőtöknek. Ez a pijálesz tetszik.   
Nem biztos, hogy ugyanaz az -esz, de nekem pl. a Karesz (a Károlyból) jut eszembe. (Nem tudom, hogy pl.a szev*asz* is vmi hasonló jelenség lehet-e.)
És azt lehet tudni, hogy kb. mióta használatos az alkesz?


----------



## AndrasBP

francisgranada said:


> A szlovákban létezik "pijál*esz*".





Zsanna said:


> Nem biztos, hogy ugyanaz az -esz, de nekem pl. a Karesz


Szabó Edina "A magyar börtönszleng szótára" című munkájából (2008):


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Ez a pijálesz tetszik.  ...


Nekem is, mert kifejezi a lényeget  ... (minden magyarázat nélkül érthető a jelentése)



AndrasBP said:


> Szabó Edina "A magyar börtönszleng szótára" című munkájából (2008): ....


Ez a cikk  érdekes nyelvészeti szemponból is. Zsanna utólagos jóváhagyásával, egy csöppet OT leszek, de talán érdekel titeket ....

Az indo-iráni főnevek ragozásában, így a cigányban is, létezik egy úgynevezett "casus obliquus" (nem alanyeset, hanem "indirekt eset", néha tárgyesetként is funkcionál), aminek a jele a Roma nyelvben gyakran *-es*. Példák: _čhaves _(> csávó), _phrales _(=fivér), _rukones _(=kutya) ....

Ezzel csak azt akarom mondani, hogy az _*esz*_-re végződő szleng szavak nem feltétlenül létező cigány/Roma szavak, hanem gyakran spontán képzett szavak, úgymond "cigány mintára"...


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, a cigány nyelvi -esz képzőt könnyen alkalmazhattuk más eredetű szavakon is. 
(Hasonlóan ahhoz, ahogy o végződést is alkalmazzuk- és nem csak a magyarban - szóalkotásban utalással az olaszra/spanyolra.)


----------



## Encolpius

Nem tudtam, hogy ilyen új szó. A haverom az alkeszos szót használja már vagy 5 éve, meg a nyuggert. Enco.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> Nem tudtam, hogy ilyen új szó.


Azt igazából nem tudjuk, mennyire új... Az idézett tanulmány 2008-as, de maga a szó biztosan régebbi.


----------



## gabacs

Ha valakit alkesznek hívsz, az egy kissé durva. Szlenges kifejezés.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia gabacs! Üdv a fórumon 
Nem meglepő, ha börtönszleng volt eredetileg.  Viszont ez felvet egy kérdést: akkor ezt az illető hátha mögött szokták inkább mondani vagy szemtől-szembe is?


----------

